
Man 'cured' of prostate cancer by shocking tumour to death with testosterone - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/11/30/man-cured-prostate-cancer-doctors-shock-tumour-death-testosterone/
======
tscs37
"Manliness kills Ass-Cancer". That should have been the headline, even if a
bit vulgar.

